# Rentals in Bangkok.



## mz29 (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm planning on retiring to Thailand early next year. I plan on living in the ON Nut area within walking distance of the BTS area as it is not in the middle of the Nana area but close enough to enjoy the restaurants and nightlife if I wanted. and being cheaper. I walked around the On Nut area last year and saw many apartments and condos in the area. Just looking for something small 1 bedroom or studio with pool and security. What would be the best way to go about finding one? I have seen ads on Craigslist for nice apartments that seem reasonably priced and also looked at some websites such as hipflat. Would this be the right way to go about it or does anyone have better suggestions. I would like to find something in the 10000 to 15000 monthly rate. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

Try this website

http://www.renthub.in.th/en/browse/btsmrt

No idea of you can communicate in English with them or not, but at least you can get a good feel for what is available, and where


----------



## mz29 (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks great site


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Best thing to do is take whatever for a couple of days. Use it as a safehouse while you do a real search. If I were you I'd find English schools, there are plenty. You see those are full of foreign employees. The schools have to accommodate them. Finding housing is a big part of there existence.


----------

